# Quartz Only Runs When Worn!!?



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi folks I'm wondering if anyone can help.

I own a Nixon Insider (ana-digi) which is a quartz movement.










Recently had the batteries changed (it takes four!), and the digital part is keeping fine time, but whenever I take it off (my wrist) the analogue part stops - and doesn't start again until I put it back on - weird!

Am I emitting some kind of paranormal activity or natural ley line energy?









Anyone come across this before??

Cheers,

heartyparty


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

heartyparty said:


> Hi folks I'm wondering if anyone can help.
> 
> I own a Nixon Insider (ana-digi) which is a quartz movement.
> 
> ...


 Hmmm?? maybe it is a new featiure that keeps track of the time when a person was last warm and alive or when it was stolen off your wrist?? Just guessing,.....while joking.


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

Synchrohow said:


> heartyparty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi folks I'm wondering if anyone can help.
> ...


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Could be a new feature right enough - every morning when I put it on I can check that I was alive when I went to bed - and what time I went to bed at too!!

heartyparty


----------



## Major Clanger (Sep 8, 2006)

heartyparty said:


> Could be a new feature right enough - every morning when I put it on I can check that I was alive when I went to bed - and what time I went to bed at too!!
> 
> heartyparty


I don't know if this helps, but my wife had a swiss army watch that exhibited similar problems - if worn kept time, if not worn lost time. If I remember, the diagnoses was that there was most probably a hairline crack/gap in the wiring/solder (unsure about the technical term) and that when the watch was worn, body heat was enough to expand the wiring/solder to give a connection, when cold the crack/gap reappeared so breaking the connection.

Admittedly this could be all tosh







. But at least your not alone!!!!!!

Regards Kevin


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for that - bizarre!

I suppose that wold explain it - I was starting to think that it was actually an automatic!

I'll mention it to my local shop next time the batteries need changed.

Cheers,

heartyparty


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

heartyparty said:


> Thanks for that - bizarre!
> 
> I suppose that wold explain it - I was starting to think that it was actually an automatic!
> 
> ...


 If it it knows when you went to bed,that is some insider info.Seriously it looks like they do have a website with toll free # and it is probably a simple quarter turn on a thread somewhere breaking connection.If not the heat it the pressure from your wrist that may connect power to the movement? Good Luck!


----------



## heartyparty (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheers for the replies,

It certainly makes it interesting if I forget to set the analogue time - i need to be careful I use the digital function (cen get very confusing if I've turned the digital off!!

:-]

heartyparty


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I met this once with an anologue quartz, but in my case, it was the battery which was on the cusp of expiring...the wrist temperature "kick-started" the cell slightly.

Roger


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Some time ago after reading this thread I bought a "handed" quartz that was sold as none working. On receiving it was indeed not running. Given the information in beforementioned thread I left said watch on top of a radiator. Twenty mins later and after a bit of a shake the watch burst into life. This is now a watch I wear often that just needs a bit of forethought before going on the wrist. Once on the wrist and with its warmth it runs great and keeps accurate time. Your watch needs a service and relubrication.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think one of the battery's may have a poor contact and will be causing this intermittent operation.

Ask another watchmaker to investigate, just to set your mind at rest.


----------



## RuskyWatchLover (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm glad I read this thread. I have a Seiko SQ 100 which does the same thing. Finally another mystery has been solved!


----------

